# Time for surgery...



## shellebean (Oct 12, 2011)

Well, I've been away from you guys for a little while; but I'm back!
Had follow up with ENT yesterday. I told him that I've had a hard time swallowing and at night if I don't position the pillow correctly, am VERY uncomfortable and feel like I'm being suffocated. My neck is sensitive to the touch too, which it hadn't been until about a couple of weeks ago. He felt around and said it was really inflamed and he thinks at least one of the nodules may be bigger than showing on the ultrasounds. He said that having Hashi's does slightly increase risk of cancer and he really would like to take it out. I think I'm ready for it. I will post in surgery threads when I have a date. Should get that today. Sigh...I think I'm ready for this.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

I'm sorry to hear you are at that point, but...it's probably for the best. Let us know if you have any questions.


----------



## shellebean (Oct 12, 2011)

Thank you so much. This is such a great support. I'm going to go back thru the surgery info you guys have on here. So much good info. I know I'll come up with something though. I am such a planner and will want to think everything thru from what I'm wearing to what eye cream I will bring with me. Oh, along with straws and good stuff I've already learned on this board!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

shellebean said:


> Well, I've been away from you guys for a little while; but I'm back!
> Had follow up with ENT yesterday. I told him that I've had a hard time swallowing and at night if I don't position the pillow correctly, am VERY uncomfortable and feel like I'm being suffocated. My neck is sensitive to the touch too, which it hadn't been until about a couple of weeks ago. He felt around and said it was really inflamed and he thinks at least one of the nodules may be bigger than showing on the ultrasounds. He said that having Hashi's does slightly increase risk of cancer and he really would like to take it out. I think I'm ready for it. I will post in surgery threads when I have a date. Should get that today. Sigh...I think I'm ready for this.


Boy am I glad you saw an ENT!!! Let us know when you are set up for surgery!!!

Good for you, GF!!!!


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Good luck to you, shellebean! It sounds like the surgery might just be the best avenue for your problems, so it's good you've got a doctor who is open to it. Keep us updated on everything!


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Sounds to me like you are headed in the right direction. (Honestly, I'm surprised surgery isn't recommended more often for Graves and Hashi's patients. Disclaimer: I don't know a ton about Graves or Hashi's...mostly what I read from posters here.)


----------



## Kris2learn (May 2, 2012)

Good luck!!!!


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Octavia said:


> Sounds to me like you are headed in the right direction. (Honestly, I'm surprised surgery isn't recommended more often for Graves and Hashi's patients. Disclaimer: I don't know a ton about Graves or Hashi's...mostly what I read from posters here.)


Octavia, I am beginning to wonder if it is costs or insurance mandates that make surgery not the first choice for Graves or Hashi's. I do think that once a person has had RAI for Graves, surgery is no longer an option, but I am not completely sure that it true.


----------

